# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  How To Blacken A Knife Blade with citric acid | Very easy

## Mazay

What's the easiest way to make a blade black? Anyone can do this - all you need is citric acid...

----------

GKK (Aug 22, 2021),

lassab999 (Aug 20, 2021),

Little Rabbit (Aug 19, 2021),

RetiredFAE (Aug 19, 2021),

Scotsman Hosie (Aug 25, 2021),

sossol (Aug 20, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Mazay! We've added your Knife Blade Blackening Method to our Knife Making category,
as well as to your builder page: Mazay's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Knife Blade Blackening Method
 by Mazay

tags:
knife

----------

